# Dimmer - Leustoffröhren / 0-10V Analog



## Markus (17 April 2004)

hallo,

hab ein paar fragen zu them dimmen von beleuchtung...

1. ist es möglich leuchstoffröhren und energiespaarlampen zu dimmen?

2. womit?

3. wie funtionieren die teile? wird da was verheizt oder über phasenanschnitt?

4. ich möchte lampen über eine sps-dimmen, brauche also irgendwas was ich mit einem analogausgang verheiraten kann...

gerne auch eigenbau, ist für ein privates projekt...

danke!


----------



## HaraldG (18 April 2004)

Hallo Markus,

also, Leuchtstofflampen sind dimmbar, für die Energiesparlampen müsste es auch was geben.
Für Leuchtstofflampen gibt es dimmbare EVG's (elektronische Vorschaltgeräte) mit Analogschnittstelle, meist 1-10 V. Die Teile funktionieren mit Phasenanschnitt- oder Abschnittsteuerung ab 20kHz aufwärts. Flackerfreier Start, kein Strobo-Effekt, etc.

Anbei noch ein Link:
http://www.osram.de/pdf/service_corner/evg/QUICKTRONIC_DIM.pdf
Für nähere Informationen würde ich mal bei einen Großhändler nachfragen.

Ich hoffe es hat Dir für's erste weitergeholfen.

Gruß, Harry


----------



## Markus (6 Mai 2004)

sorry für die späte antwort! das ist genau das was ich gesucht habe, habe mich inzwischen auf der osram seite etwas schlau gemacht, gefällt mir, DANKE!


----------



## Markus (21 Mai 2004)

ok, so ganz blick ich da nicht duch, früher gabs mal e14 und e27, aber die hersteller von leuchtofflampen drehen ja komplett am rad?

wiviele verschieden stecksockel gibt es da?

also mometan bin ich soweit:

G24D-1 --> 13W (75W)
G24D-2 --> 18W (100W)
G24D-3 --> 26W (150W)

warum verschiedene sockel? 
oder sind die baugleich?
kann ich eine 13W lampe nur in einen G24D-1 stecken oder auch in einen G24D-2?


was ist mit den sockeln G23?
ist das ein vorgängersystem?


wo sind die einsatbereichen? im baumarkt finde ich wenn überhaupt G23...


wo kann ich G24-D2 sockel kaufen?

danke!


----------



## mXll (18 Juni 2004)

*Energiesparlampensockel....*

Moin....

Also so weit ich mich erinnern kann (Hatte `94 meine Ausbildung bei Osram),
haben die EVG tauglichen E-Sparlampen alle Pins der Heizelektroden rausgeführt. 
Bei den standart Modellen sind die zwei in Elektroden über den Bimetall-Starter der im Lampensockel (der Teil der leuchtet ) verbunden und es sind nur zwei Anschlüsse rausgeführt. 
Die Drossel sitzt in der Leuchte. 
Bei EVG-Betrieb brauch man aber beide Heizelektroden separat und kann den Starter garnicht gebrauchen !
Also wäre da das nächste Problem, man braucht für die EVGs spezielle E-Sparlampen nämlich die mit (!) 4 Pins und die muss auch der Sockel hergeben...
Dann ist im Sockel noch ne Codierung für die Leistung der Lampe.
Es wäre nicht effektiv eine Leuchte die eine Drossel für 9W hat, mit einer 23W Röhre zu betreiben... 
Bei den altdeutschen Leuchtstofflampen war die Codierung ja durch die
unterschiedliche Länge der Röhre gegeben.

mXll....ex-Osramer   :wink:


----------

